# ANother "Sew for yourself" project



## Aohtee (Aug 26, 2003)

My grocery bag tote: bag and lining cut out and interfaced:








[/IMG]

Two of the sunflower appliques finished.








[/IMG]

Next step is to apply the webbing for the handles and then the appliques.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Please tell us how you made those appliques, they are really cute. Thanks..


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Love those!


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

Can't wait to see the finished project!


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Oh, I LOVE sunflowers!! But then again..who doesn't??? Looks wonderful so far and can't wait to see the end product!


----------



## Aohtee (Aug 26, 2003)

PonderosaQ said:


> Please tell us how you made those appliques, they are really cute. Thanks..


It would be my pleasure. If you would like, I'll photograph the process and upload it here. It may take a day or two to get started.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

I like that buzzle bee fabric. It's just right for summer.. And do tell us how you made the appliques. They are cool.


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

Oh yes Please show us how you did the appliques!! Very cool!!The colors are so bright and cheery..makes me want summer NOW!!


----------



## Aohtee (Aug 26, 2003)

As I go thru my design and sewing process for my tote bag, I'm going to assume I'm teaching a class of first timers. I find that non-sewers are often hesitant to ask questions or sometimes don't know what questions to ask. So please don't think I'm "talking down" to those of you with sewing experience.

Here goes:

Designing the applique.

Since this is to be a tote to carry my cloth grocery bags, I wanted something that would stand up to frequent use,would repel stains and mostly I wanted something pretty! I chose an outdoor fabric that was waterproof and stain resistant. The pattern I'm using is Patty Reed "4746" from Simplicity.

The pattern call for three pockets along each side of the bag. I modified that to put the sunflower applique on one side and a pocket on the other to hold my grocery list, reading glasses and pens. More pockets will be placed on the inside of the bag, sewn into the lining.

The fabric is stiff but not heavy enough to take constant pressure from the outside pocket and the applique so I used iron on interfacing to bulk it up.
Because the material resists water, the interfacing had trouble adhering to it, and bubbled in some places. I choose the side with the worst bubbles for the appliques.

First thing I do is mark the sewing line on the right side of the fabric. This shows me where I can place the applique without sewing over it.








[/IMG]

Next I cover the piece with tracing paper. Using a compass I decide the size of the main sunflower and the smaller.








[/IMG]

When I decide on the size, I use the pattern to create templates for the petals and seed head. I cut the templates out of cardboard.








[/IMG]

I lay out the fabric for the petals folding it up along an edge so the petal template fits. I trace the template with a marking pen with ink that will disappear when sprayed with water.








[/IMG]

When I have a row of petals marked, I place a straight pin in the center of each petal to hold them together while I cut and later when I sew it together.








[/IMG]

I cut out the petals, making sure to cut open along the fold.








[/IMG]

I then sew the petals together using 1/8" seam.(no photos of this, I simply could not sew with one hand.) :ashamed: You want to sew down one side of the petal, lift the presser foot and turn the petal over to sew the other side. It's important to have the stitching line cross at the point of the petal. Otherwise when you turn the petal and try pushing out the point, it will come apart.

Now press the petals to fuse the stitching line with the fabric. Pressing makes a better looking petal and helps with turning it.








[/IMG]

The last petal on the left is not pressed. See what a difference it makes?
The tracing lines will almost disappear when you steam press.

Next post: How to turn the petal.

Next post: How to turn the petal.


----------



## Aohtee (Aug 26, 2003)

I use these long nose tweezers I found in a repair kit I had for my computer. Never used them on the computer but I use them for sewing a lot.

Place the tweezers 1/2 to 3/4 of an inch into the petal grasping one layer of fabric.








[/IMG]

Grasp the other layer between forefinger and thumb:In my case, using the fingers made a clearer picture.








[/IMG]

Use the tweezers to turn the fabric. Use your forefinger and thumb to hold the fabric steady while you turn the petal top back about 1/2". Don't worry about some of the seam opening up. The ends are hidden under the seed head.








[/IMG]

I use a small paint brush handle to poke out the rest of the petal.








[/IMG]

Go slowly, moving the tip of the handle from side to side. When you get to the tip, I use the end of the tweezers to poke out the last little bit. Don't force this. If the tip won't come out, tell everyone you planned it that way.

Press again. Try to keep the seams to the sides otherwise the show it in the finished petal.








[/IMG]

Next post: The seed head.


----------



## Aohtee (Aug 26, 2003)

The seed head is made from a fake leather fabric I found at Walmart and used to make a hobo bag.








[/IMG]

Using the templates I made, I cut out circles and strips of fabric 1/4" and 3/8" wide.








[/IMG]

Using a long running stitch in my sewing machine, I stitched 1/4" from the edge.








[/IMG]

With the stitching line as a guide, I turned under the 1/4" and hand-stitched it down.








[/IMG]

I'm too lazy to pick out the white thread, so I use a permanent black marker to color the thread black.








[/IMG]

This forms the base of the seed head. Next I take the 3/8" strips of fabric and form a point.








[/IMG]

I tighten them, leaving a tail and place them on the base.








[/IMG]

I tack the point to the base with a few hand stitches.








[/IMG]

I continue around the circle and add a second row of points with the 3/8" strips. I do another row or two with the 1/4" strips.








[/IMG]

I used a large, flocked button for the center of the seed head instead of trying to form smaller and smaller points.








[/IMG]

This week I'll start putting the appliques on the bag and will post my progress.

I hope everyone found this interesting. If you have questions, ask away>


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

I just read your instructions, and wow!! you are clever!! I really must try this with the fake leather..your instructions are clear..can hardly wait for the next installment..

I do have one suggestion about sewing the points of the yellow petals.. at the point part, don't sew to a point, but sew straight across the point seam, making it look flat like the top of a box..it will look like you've cut off the point..trim the seams on each side of the flat part corners, so the corners won't have so much bulk..and when you turn the petal..the part you sewed straight across will make a perfect point!!.. don't know why it does, but it really works..

okay I'm ready for the next instructions!! I can hardly wait to see the finished bag..!!!!!!!


----------



## Aohtee (Aug 26, 2003)

The first thing I need to do is place the handles. I sew them to the inside of the bag so they're not visible and don't interfere with the pockets going inside the bag on the lining.








[/IMG]

Now I have to start thinking several steps ahead. I lay the flowers out in the position I want them and I decide how I want to layer them. I also realize that there is too much room between them, so I made several leaves to fill in the gap.








[/IMG]

The leaves will be the bottom most layer and I place them first. I pin them sparingly because I want to be able to fold back the top leaves in order to sew the bottom first.

The next layer is the first flower. I sew the petals on in pairs.








[/IMG]

I do two layers of petals. The last two flowers are done the same way.








[/IMG]

Now all I need to do is hand stitch the seed heads on and the applique is done.








[/IMG]

The next step is attaching the pocket to the other side of the bag.


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

Wow..that is so cool!! Great job!


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

:goodjob::goodjob::goodjob:
:bouncy::bouncy::bouncy:
Very good job !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I Love It !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
bopeep


----------



## foaly (Jan 14, 2008)

You're amazing! :bow:

I have some of the bumble bee fabric too. Haven't done anything with it but having it is very important, right?


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Thank you so much for taking the time to post such incredible directions and pictures. Now to fins time to try and make my own!


----------



## Aohtee (Aug 26, 2003)

Thank you everyone for your encouragement. I was a little worried when I saw how many people looked at my project but didn't comment.

Yes Foaly, having the fabric is the most important part. After all you need something to fuel the imagination. :rock:

I've finished putting the pocket on the other side of the bag:








[/IMG]

And the bag sewn together.

Side with pockets;










Side with sunflowers;








[/IMG]

I couldn't resist the ladybug.

This week I'll finish the lining and inside pockets, then tackle the matching grocery list holder.


----------



## Aohtee (Aug 26, 2003)

PonderosaQ said:


> Thank you so much for taking the time to post such incredible directions and pictures. Now to fins time to try and make my own!


I can show you how to make a simple box bag with self fabric handles, box corners and no pattern to buy. I used this technique to make this bag to carry my library books:








[/IMG]

Self-fabric handles:








[/IMG]

This type of bag works up very quick.

Box corners:








[/IMG]


----------



## cygknit (Apr 8, 2011)

Amazing! I've learned a ton, thanks


----------



## Goatsandsheep (Jun 7, 2006)

Looks great can't wait to see it finished. Shelly


----------



## unregistered6474 (Apr 21, 2003)

Beautiful!


----------



## countryheart (Feb 12, 2003)

Thank you so much for that great tutorial. Thank you for your time and effort. That was really kind of you. That is just beautiful.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

WOW! So nice.


----------



## digApony (Oct 8, 2009)

Wow! This is beautiful, but I don't dare attempt it! Very creative, I love it!


----------



## Aohtee (Aug 26, 2003)

Thank you everyone for your kind remarks. I'm so glad you like my project. I hope it inspires you to make something nice for yourself.

Sorry to have taken so long to finish this. I'm in the middle of packing for a move next month and my sewing nook was the first thing to go. I carved out a place for the portable this week and here is the finished product.

The completed Bag:








[/IMG]

The inside pockets:








[/IMG]

With the cloth grocery bags:








[/IMG]

I ironed on some heavy interfacing to a piece of the lining and cut out some "bees". I used fabric glue and doubled them up for depth. 








[/IMG]

I need to get a flower at the dollar store with stamens and cut them off to use for the "bee antennas". Then I'll tack them onto the bag.

The only thing I don't like about the bag is the side stick out.








[/IMG]

I'm either going to tack the corners together or place a dart in the top center of each side. I'll have to play with that after the move.


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

That is beautiful! Nice job with the appliques and the overall construction of the bag. It looks great.


----------

